# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  دعوة للوالي لتأهيل ملعب ود مدني بزراعة شعر لاماكن  الصلع  ؟؟؟؟

## جقدول

*:A12:الرد كاسل روعة وجمال وابداع فنان 

فشكرا لك يا جمال يا والي المريخ الكريم 


بركاتك يا الوالي ان شاء الله تصلح  ملعب الجزيرة الاصلع 

وبنفسك تقوم بزراعة شعر له ليعجب الناظرين بدل ما يسخر علينا 

من شكله الاخرين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

لكن يا جمال الوالي لو داير تصلح ملعب ود مدني الجزيرة ما تدي  اموال ميزانية 

تاهيل استاد الجزيرة لاي مسئول في اتحاد الفساد العام ولا حتى لمسئول في وزارة الرياضة 

لسبب بسيط سيزرعون جزء يسير منه ( ده كان زرعوا ) ويشفطون الباقى اصلوا هم ما بشبعوا 

مهما شفطوا من مال الكورة السايب المافي عليه لا حسيب ولا رقيب   

ولان الاتحاد العام بؤرة فساد فلو اردت يا جمال الوالي ان تفيد اهل الجزيرة فقم 

بنفسك بتعيين من تثق فيه ليقوم بالاشراف على تأهيل استاد ود مدني واهو كله 

في ميزان حسناتك  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*استاد مدني لن ينفع معه استزراع شعر 
ولكن الافضل والاجدي هو الباسه باروكة (نجيل صناعي)
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

استاد مدني لن ينفع معه استزراع شعر 
ولكن الافضل والاجدي هو الباسه باروكة (نجيل صناعي)



ارضية استاد ودمدني كانت وللاسف كانت من الارضيات الجميلة في البلد ولكن يد الاستهتار والضياع والامسؤولية والتعين الاشتر هو ما اوصلها لهذه الدرجة المخجلة ..

ارض الجزيرة لو زرعنا فيها الحصحاص بقوم ..
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

استاد مدني لن ينفع معه استزراع شعر 
ولكن الافضل والاجدي هو الباسه باروكة (نجيل صناعي)



معقول يا صفوة ارض الجزيرة الخضراء يلبسوها باروكة 

لو ان هناك مسئولين امتاء وشرفاء لم وصل استاد الجزيرة لما وصل اليه الان 

بقليل من العناية والرعاية كان يمكن ان تظل ارضية استاد ود مدني  افضل  ارضية 

استاد في السودان كله فارض الجزيرة خصبة جدا لو وجدت الرعاية والعناية 

المادية والعلمية لصيانة نجيل الاستاد باستمرار 

تحياتي ومودتي واسف للتاخير  وعدم متابعة هذا البوست لمشاغلي الكثيرة هذه الايام 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الوالي فعلا وجه الشركة التي عملت في الرد كاسل ، وذهبت الشركة لبدء العمل فمنعت من الدخول !
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

ارضية استاد ودمدني كانت وللاسف كانت من الارضيات الجميلة في البلد ولكن يد الاستهتار والضياع والامسؤولية والتعين الاشتر هو ما اوصلها لهذه الدرجة المخجلة ..

ارض الجزيرة لو زرعنا فيها الحصحاص بقوم ..



الجملة الاخيرة هذه معبرة  عن واقع ارض المحنة ارض الجزيرة الخضراء المعطاة 

وفعلا الاستهتار والفساد وعدم المسئولية لغياب المحاسبة لاي مقصر في عمله 

هو ما ادي  الى هذا المنظر الغير حضاري والغير جميل والمخجل لهذا الاستاد وسط ارض

الجزيرة الخضراء 
تحياتي
*

----------


## جقدول

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الوالي فعلا وجه الشركة التي عملت في الرد كاسل ، وذهبت الشركة لبدء العمل فمنعت من الدخول !



سبحان الله كمان الشركة منعت من الدخول  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا متاكد انه السبب في عدم السماح لها بترميم الاستاد هو لابد ان يمر اي اصلاح

للاستاد عن طريق مسئولي الرياضة في مدني لياخذوا حصتهم اولا من الغنيمة كما 

يرونها وبعد داك ما تبقى يتم تمليس الاستاد به تمليسا وليس ببعيد ان يشتروا نجيله 

يشتتوها في مكان الصلعة في الاستاد لتصمد مباراة او مباراتين ويرجع الاستاد لما كان عليه 

وميزانية تصليحه تكون راحت في بطون هولاء الذين لا يشبعون  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شكرا اخي خالد عيساوي على التوضيح وسبحان الله كان عندي احساس قوي بان الوالي 

لن يقف مكتوف الايدي وهو يرى حال استاد قلب الجزيرة مدني 

بهذه الصورة المزرية ؟؟؟؟

تحياتي خالد وكامل تقديري ومودتي 
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جقدول
					

سبحان الله كمان الشركة منعت من الدخول  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا متاكد انه السبب في عدم السماح لها بترميم الاستاد هو لابد ان يمر اي اصلاح

للاستاد عن طريق مسئولي الرياضة في مدني لياخذوا حصتهم اولا من الغنيمة كما 

يرونها وبعد داك ما تبقى يتم تمليس الاستاد به تمليسا وليس ببعيد ان يشتروا نجيله 

يشتتوها في مكان الصلعة في الاستاد لتصمد مباراة او مباراتين ويرجع الاستاد لما كان عليه 

وميزانية تصليحه تكون راحت في بطون هولاء الذين لا يشبعون  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟






 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
امممم السبب ان الشركة المكلفة بصيانة استاد مدني هي من منعت الشركة من  الدخول ، لانها منافسة لها وقد يتم الاستغناء عنها في حال نجاح شركة استاد  المريخ ( معليش لا استحضر الاسم )






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جقدول
					

شكرا اخي خالد عيساوي على التوضيح وسبحان الله كان عندي احساس قوي بان الوالي 

لن يقف مكتوف الايدي وهو يرى حال استاد قلب الجزيرة مدني 

بهذه الصورة المزرية ؟؟؟؟




طبعا الوالي صاحب واجب ومندوب قرية بمدني في البرلمان 






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جقدول
					

تحياتي خالد وكامل تقديري ومودتي 



علي ايه اخي جقدول دا الواجب
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*اقتباس من خالد عيساوي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
امممم السبب ان الشركة المكلفة بصيانة استاد مدني هي من منعت الشركة من الدخول ، لانها منافسة لها وقد يتم الاستغناء عنها في حال نجاح شركة استاد المريخ ( معليش لا استحضر الاسم )
......................................
ده حالته في شركة وكمان هي المسئولة عن الاستاد وتمنع قيام شركة اخرى
بتحسين وضع الاستاد المنهار والمبهدل 
سبحان الله طيب هي ما دام الشركة المسئولة حالة الاستاد  كيف وصل
الى هذه الحالة المزرية لو البلد فيها شخص مسئول لكانت هناك محاسبة
لهذه الشركة ومحاسبة لاتحاد مدني ومسائلة كمان للاتحاد العام السوداني
لانه هو المسئول عن الاتحادات الولاية 
البلد خربانه من كباره فكيف لا تكون خربانه حتى في المسئولين عن 
الكورة وفعلا اموال الكورة سليبه ما هي قروش كورة ساي 

برضو شكرا ولك التحية والتقدير حبيبنا خالد عيساوي 
لانك متابع بصدق وضع استاد مدني  وزودتنا بمعلومات 
كنت فعلا اجهلها وقد يكون غيري يجهلها ايضا 
والتحية والتقدير للرجل المثالي جمال الوالي 
*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*لا تعليق !!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## hamdi73

*و أنا أيضاً لا تعليق !!!!!!!!!
*

----------


## سارق الفرح

*فى كل الاحوال ناس مدنى محظوظين 
واستاد مدنى سيفوق الزريبة فى كل شى 
خااااااااصة النجيلة ام خصل
*

----------

